# Pecuniam - Adrian Sandvaer



## james85273 (May 26, 2014)

My new Favourite artist

Pecuniam - By the artist Adrian Sandvaer


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

james85273 said:


> My new favorite artist



Why?

I guess if someone claims that it is art, then someone else will buy it.


----------

